# Sweet find



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

We're soon moving, new house has a second well that isn't being used. after a rebuild, a coat of paint and a new belt this will be my new backup! Ahhhh... I can almost hear the sweet chugging of indestructible ingenuity now...

Whenever I upload a picture from my phone it comes up sideways...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hydronic heat at your new place??


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

New Yorker oil boiler, slant/fin baseboards, tankless coil. all done with kitec though. That'll be getting ripped out and replaced immediately. I don't need that junk blowing apart while I'm across the country. They've already had 2 runs fail and they switched them out to wirsbo.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

We move the next time I'm home from Yellowknife.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

real nice house...congrads..


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice workshop above the garage...................


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

The man that built it ran a woodworking shop. They built all the windows and did all the posts and trim work around the house


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Beautiful place. Can't beat a Duro. That's how I make alittle extra spending money. On ones that I've pulled out due to age or the people have had a new well drilled. I'll pull them apart and clean them up, change the leather and belt and they are good to go. I'll have maybe 70$ in parts and labour for the half hour it takes. I put them on the Canadian version on Craigslist for 150$. Cottagers love them. I'll sometimes end up with the rebuild of the one they are replacing.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I've got two of those southerns, a duro that's split, and a pump that was made locally.


----------

